# Red Beard



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Nathan's betta died a while ago, but I never got to properly post about it here (life got in the way and all)


it was very sad. :-( He left very quickly. We think his lifespan was severely shortened by the trauma he went through early on. We'll miss our little pirate.


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss purple, he looks very handsome!

Rest in peace, brother


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

He was so handsome and what a little devil! He was one of the ones who would flare at anything that moved. He thought he was born as a shark!


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Poor little guy.


----------



## shadow123 (Jun 6, 2010)

i had one just like him. by the way he is beautiful.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

RIP little guy


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

He was so beautiful! im so sorry for your loss, RIP Red Beard the Lil Shark.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks guys!  Nathan misses the little guy a lot, it's always sad when he finds an old piece of aquarium equipment that was for his tank, or the extra food, etc. that he still had in his room. But he had a good end of his life and we are just glad we could provide him with a nice home.

Because of him, nathan is in love with crowntails, and if he ever gets another betta, it will be another crowntail like him.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

